# Sempre 105 with some upgrades!



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey guys/gals,

I posted my bike back in the summer but since then I have upgraded some of the parts. Check out the new pics and enjoy.

FSA K-Force lite SB-0 carbon seatpost
FSA K-Force lite 0S-99 carbon wrapped stem
FSA K-force lite brakes
FSA SL-K lite crankset BB30 53/39
Ultegra Cassette 11-25
Ultegra pedals
Blackburn carbon cages
Mavic Ksyrium SL's


----------



## Eagle_11 (Dec 3, 2011)

Awesome pics nice upgrades


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

*More of the same*

Here are some other pics I took earlier today! A little better lighting!


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

*New park tool Stand*

New park tool stand!


----------



## Eagleawd (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice bike! Do you know how much it weights?


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure of the exact bike weight. I know that it is somewhere around the 16lb mark by doing the math.


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Fizik Arione CX*

Just added a new saddle! Fizik Arione CX Klum rails! Was going to get the braided carbon rails but then decided to keep the extra $100.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Just finished upgrading my Sempre with Record 11, Sweet!!


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome. I bet it is sweet. I am going to purchase a pinerello in the near future and am planning to put campy on it. Maybe SR if the wife allows!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Man you FSA'd that thing out. Looks good with the Mavic wheels too.


----------



## Big Red Bianchi (Sep 11, 2009)

*Looks like mine*

But I went EC90

I like your wheels!! VERY NICE LOOKING RIDE!


----------



## Bianchi-67 (Mar 3, 2012)

Great looking bike. You must have spent a fortune on the upgrades. Enjoy!


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

Big Red Bianchi said:


> But I went EC90
> 
> I like your wheels!! VERY NICE LOOKING RIDE!


Yeah I like the easton upgrades too! I purchased the force seat post first a few months back and then just decided to get everything else to match. I already knew i wanted to get the force brakes and the sl-k crankset too though. I think I am going to upgrade to dura ace shifters and deurailers this summer and put my 105 on my wife's bike (replace her tiagra).


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

Bianchi-67 said:


> Great looking bike. You must have spent a fortune on the upgrades. Enjoy!


I got the wheels this past summer around my birthday (had several people help me buy them) and the seat post in the mid-fall. The rest I got as Christmas presents from family. (the saddle I purchased on my own after Christmas). So I really didn't spend that much out of pocket…but yes, there is a small fortune in the bike. Time changes next weekend and that means that all the group rides around town will start back up. Yay, no more riding by myself or with like 1-2 other people.


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks fantastic! Seeing these Sempres is getting em excited to go ride mine today. Mid 60's and sun is a best case scenario here in Cleveland in March. Thanks for some added motivation!


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Made some changes*

More to come soon. I have an entire new frame (same 2011 color scheme) on the way because mine is too big. Also, I have FSA k-force carbon bars on the way (be here Thursday). 

recent updates:
-Dura Ace pedals
-Bontrager RXL saddle (not necessarily an upgrade just an update…trying something different)
-smaller k-force stem (80mm)
-Green lizard skins tape (wrong color green)  (I welcome the critics)

I hopefully will be putting my 100mm stem back on when the new frame gets here. And maybe I can fix my ridiculous seat position.


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

*New Handlebars!*

New frame on the way!


----------



## ivanoile (Aug 15, 2011)

Can you picture your fork please?


----------



## Oncojeans (Jan 14, 2012)

*Sempre 105 with upgraded saddle and wheels*

Fabulous bike - now even better with Mavic Ksyrium Equipe wheels and Selle SMP Pro saddle.....love it!


----------



## josmo (Jul 21, 2010)

Do you know if the red hoods are Shimano products or a 3rd party? Do you like them? They look great!


----------



## Oncojeans (Jan 14, 2012)

*Red Hoods*



josmo said:


> Do you know if the red hoods are Shimano products or a 3rd party? Do you like them? They look great!


I don't know - they have no markings and had assumed they were part of the 105 set-up, but not sure
Sorry to be no use


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

*red hoods*



josmo said:


> Do you know if the red hoods are Shimano products or a 3rd party? Do you like them? They look great!


The red hoods are 3rd party. I purchased mine from ebay "XON" is the name brand. I think they came from taiwan or something like that. You may be able to purchase red hoods from HUDZ now but you couldn't when the new 105 first came out.


----------

